# Browning Hi-Power Practical 2-tone - Value?



## X6StringerX

I've been offered one of these as partial trade for a $950 Sony Vaio laptop I'm trying to sell. The seller hasn't told me how much he's wanting for the gun, but he told me to look them up and see what I thought. I've seen the gun briefly one time and I believe it to be in good to excellent condition. It has a holster with a magazine pouch and an extra magazine(2 total). He said it has the Pachmayr grips with the Browning symbol. I don't know anything about these guns, so if anyone could give me some info, it would be greatly appreciated. Oh yeah, the gun is chambered for 9mm.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK

I looked it up in the newest Fjestad blue book. 98%-575.00 95%-510.00 90%-450.00


----------



## X6StringerX

Thanks for looking it up. As much as I've been getting into guns lately, I should get a blue book for myself, lol.

I've been Googling the gun and some of them seem to be selling for quite a bit more than others. Is there a comprehensive blue book that covers values for different year ranges?


----------



## X6StringerX

The owner has since retracted his offer of the Browning. Now he's offering me a "like new" Ruger M77 Hawkeye .308.

I don't care much for bolt rifles, so it would be on the chopping block if I got it. I'm guessing the street value on a used one is probably somewhere between $450-$500 in excellent condition considering that I've found new ones for as low as $575.


----------

